# Stockhausen's Michaels Reise Um Die Erde...



## An Die Freude (Apr 23, 2011)

Are the first 30 seconds part of the piece? Sorry for another thread like this.


----------



## An Die Freude (Apr 23, 2011)

BUMP.blaah


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Nobody knows? Quite listenable piece as a one-off Stockhausen. Staging looks weird but intriguing enough.


----------



## Jimm (Jun 29, 2012)

The first 30 seconds are from _Thursday's Greeting_. The film & performance here are wonderful, what a staging!


----------

